# Land available in East Tennessee and Northern Alabama



## mhalavo (Jul 20, 2009)

We have several tracts that may be interesting to anyone who is looking into homesteading. The sizes go from 5 acres up to 360 acres. On many of our properties, we offer 100% owner financing with $300 covering the closing costs. There is no prepayment penalty. Most of our land is either located in East Tennessee (no state income tax) or northern Alabama minutes from Huntsville. If anyone is interested in these areas PM me and let me know what you're looking for and we might have something for you.

An example property is 5 acres in Speedwell, TN for $22,900. The property is hilly with good road frontage on a county maintained gravel road. Power and telephone are available. There is a natural spring across the road (on another lot) that feeds a small stream so a well should be easily within reach. With no down payment, the monthly payment on this property would be $244.21.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

hello - 
I've sent you a pm asking for more details, and hoping that you are going to be part of the forum and not just a post and run person.

Thank you for more information about yourself and your offer. The folks around here are reasonably cautious to those we don't know.

So, now - more information?

Angie


----------



## mhalavo (Jul 20, 2009)

I actually ran across this site when I was looking up info on wind turbines. It seems like this site has some pretty good info and I believe I will be visiting some more. My father in law is setting up his house to be "independent" and I plan on helping him install a large wind turbine in the future. 

Some more general info on the properties.... Most of the Tennessee land is around the Knoxville area (within 50 miles straight line distance). The Alabama land is around 20 minutes east of Huntsville on/around Keel Mountain.

If this interests anyone let me know.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

mhalavo said:


> I actually ran across this site when I was looking up info on wind turbines. It seems like this site has some pretty good info and I believe I will be visiting some more. My father in law is setting up his house to be "independent" and I plan on helping him install a large wind turbine in the future.
> 
> Some more general info on the properties.... Most of the Tennessee land is around the Knoxville area (within 50 miles straight line distance). The Alabama land is around 20 minutes east of Huntsville on/around Keel Mountain.
> 
> If this interests anyone let me know.



Are you affliated with Willow Branch Properties or Country Places, Inc?

Nomad


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

According to the PM I have, he is.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> According to the PM I have, he is.


There are quite a few properties here:

http://www.willowbranchtn.com/


Nomad


----------



## mhalavo (Jul 20, 2009)

Willow Branch Properties is a branch of Country Places, Inc. Originally Country Places focused on AL land and Willow Branch focused on TN land. Now Country Places is shifting over to East Tennessee land as well. I'm associated with both companies.

The guy that runs Willow Branch Properties posts auctions on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/EAST-TENNESSEE-...|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50#ht_9747wt_943

His username on eBay is cplaces if you want to follow him and see some of the properties... He also has feedback on there that you can read if you're interested.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

as i live in east tn, and don't have ebay access while at work- could you please be a bit more specific about where in e. tn these properties are located?


----------



## mhalavo (Jul 20, 2009)

marvella said:


> as i live in east tn, and don't have ebay access while at work- could you please be a bit more specific about where in e. tn these properties are located?


Can you access this site at work?:

http://www.willowbranchtn.com/properties.html

It gives the locations of the properties. 

In case you can't access the site, we have land in TN near Tazewell, Speedwell, Celina, Sneadville, Sunbright, Bulls Gap, Sharps Chapel, Washburn, Deer Lodge and near Middlesboro, KY(in Southwest Virginia)


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

mhalavo said:


> Can you access this site at work?:
> 
> http://www.willowbranchtn.com/properties.html
> 
> ...



I posted the link already, but I guess nobody noticed.

Nomad


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

mhalavo said:


> Can you access this site at work?:
> 
> http://www.willowbranchtn.com/properties.html
> 
> ...


thanks!


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I live in this area currently. It is very quiet and very rural  If I can answer any questions about the area, give me a holler.

~ST


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

Wish I could find someone in N. Mississippi that is doing this! Not nearly as pretty there, for the most part, but where I need to be for a while.


----------

